
Go Language Tops List of In-Demand Software Skills - todotask
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/tech-careers/go-language-tops-list-of-indemand-software-skills
======
smoyer
I'm a little surprised to see that both Java and C# are lower on the list than
PHP ... with EE4J/Swing and the .NET framework respectively, these languages
are still very likely to be seen in mature enterprises. The wording of the
article makes me think that start-ups and small companies were surveyed
(versus the Fortune 500).

Don't get me wrong, I'm a long-time Java developer and I've moved into mostly
programming in Go the last two years. If I was going to stay on the EE4J
platform for the long-term, I think I'd be learning Kotlin (I took the
Coursera class on Scala a long time ago but never had a chance to use it).
Kotlin feels like writing Python.

Note that I think the long-term prospects for the JVM and .NET are poor since
they're such hogs when run in a containerized environment. Perhaps
improvements with projects like GraalVM will save them?

